# The 21 day SUGAR-FREE challenge: Week 1



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

It's funny/eerie how desperate I feel already and I just woke up an hour ago! We can do this, right girls? We can and will WILL!


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

So far I managed to avoid eating the cake and donuts at the church we visited this morning! Next is grocery shopping, wish me luck!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

This is hard. I got called into work this morning and did really have anything ready for breakfast. They had krispy kremes when I got in. So, I had an unsweetened ice tea and had to wait until lunch. I went out and got steak n shake chili and a burger. But, I don't know if any of it had sugar in it. I don't really want to eat white bread either but I was desparate.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im dying here! I really wanted pancakes, and chocolate chips and all that. Im so hungover today (a late night out with the girls) and I really wanted sugar. But I placated myself with allowing myself to have bread still today, and not worry about the sugar in things like ketchup and chicken fingers. tomorrow Ill cut those out.

damn the chocolate chips, how dare they taunt me!


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Can I join? I am about a week ahead of you guys, but I need some help.







I went grocery shopping yesterday and the Jello pudding pops were calling me. I bought them, but only the kids have eaten them so far.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Please join in and bring some friends! The more the better!

Curses this IS hard. I just about popped a mentos in my mouth before "remembering" so I handed them over to dh. Then dh bought some sticky cinnamonbun stick that looked sooooooooo good though normally I wouldn't have been tempted at all!

But so far so good. Don't panic too much about bread/ketchup etc. Just getting rid of "sweets" is a challenge in itself!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arboriamoon* 
Don't panic too much about bread/ketchup etc. Just getting rid of "sweets" is a challenge in itself!

Im not.. I know last time I did this we had a week long grace period. I am planning on spiralling this into an anti candida diet though.. I need to!

My goodness, Im having visions of sugarplums though!

Im thinking about making my family do this too... Im thinking about taking all the "bad" food and putting it in a box and putting it away..


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

sigh.. how is everyone else doing? Im not feeling so great


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Those first three days were the hardest for me. Day 2 and 3 were definately challenging. Drink lots of water. I ended up forgeting to up my water intake and ended up with a really nasty headache. I had been drinking tea with sugar before and so when I cut out the sugar I stopped the tea and forgot to add the water. Once I was able to get past that, day 4 till now I am feel a lot better. Really, physically I feel great and and I am not nearly as emotional and quick to snap at anyone as I have been. You can get past this guys! If I can do it, I know you can.







Grocery shopping has been the hardest, and that I have four containers of Ben and Jerry's in the freezer that are laughing at me. I am sure my husband will take care of those soon though.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I went to the grocery store to get bread. I couldn't find any that didn't have high fructose corn syrup. And that's the worst. Even the "healthy bread" had it. I found one brand that had sugar instead of the syrup. That really sucks. I don't really like the bread at the health food stores.

I also noticed that there's sugar in morning star farms chick nuggets. I don't know what the heck I'm going to eat all the time.

On a brighter note, pumpkin seeds helped me get through some of the snack cravings today. Mmmm...


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

: So far I don't think I've eaten sugar. But I'm really tired and I just want something sweet. I feel myself getting all







and







:

Anyway it's after 7PM and and day one is down. I think Elyra is right, the first 2 - 3 days will be the hardest. Way to go to all the mamas out there who are doing their best!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I went to the grocery store to get bread. I couldn't find any that didn't have high fructose corn syrup. And that's the worst. Even the "healthy bread" had it. I found one brand that had sugar instead of the syrup. That really sucks. I don't really like the bread at the health food stores....

I bought some today with this ingredient list: Organic whole sprouted wheat, raisin juice, sesame seeds, water, sunflower seeds, vital wheat gluten, malt, yeast, sea salt.

Not bad, eh?

Its Silver Hills Bakery Squirrelly Bread Made without Flour

Its from Abbotsfield, BC so should be easy to find in Canada anyway!

I don't think minute amounts of sugar in bread should be a concern if you are eating sprouted bread. The yeast should eat most of it up anyway!


----------



## tema (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

I want to join as well...
I'm Muslim and now we're fasting for Ramadaan anyway (not eating during daylight hours..from approx. 6 am until 7.00 pm) so I figured this would be a good time to kick the sugar habit...

I've been fasting for 9 days already...so my body is already used to it by now..the first few days I felt like you guys feel now without sugar etc...headaches etc...but now I feel much better...

My goal is to stay free of processed sugar, so all the junky sweets/juices etc...fruits and stuff like dates will be ok...we break our fast with dates and that really helps get our blood sugar up fast...so far I'm doing good today but tomorrow we're invited somewhere for iftar (the big dinner when you break your fast in the evening) and I'm wondering if I'll be able to stay away from sweets...

I'll try to check in daily for encouragement...


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I feel very gloomy. My head hurts, Im very irritable, and I really want some chocolate!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
I feel very gloomy. My head hurts, Im very irritable, and I really want some chocolate!

Oh I know. It is soooo hard. You know what is a good treat? Orange juice mixed with carbonated spring water! Refreshing! But not chocolate, I know. Any other good "treats" ideas to get through those tight moments?


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

I know about the cravings. So far I am allowing myself to have a "sweet" snack each evening after the kids have gone to bed. I will make a smootie or have a bowl of unsweetened applesauce with cinnamon and raisins. It's amazing how fruit has been able to keep me satified without going for the chocolate doughnuts and ice cream in the house. I guess it's because I know it's there and I could have it if I really want it, but I know I really don't want it. This is for the greater good.









For those who are really wanting chocolate, remember there are some really great recipes for chocolate cake and such without sugar, some use applesauce and fruit juices as sweeteners. Maybe we could start a recipe thread too.


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm so happy to find this!!!!! I've been thinking for a long time that I need to do this, and this just gave me the push. Thanks!!!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Can I join you? I pigged out on cookies today but I need to stop...


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

My kingdom for a Ho Ho!!!! Geez, this is tough. I've got a headache, I'm grouchy, and I really want something gooey and bad for me. And, it's only the first day.

On a brighter note, I tried the 'ThinkOrganic' bars mentioned in an earlier post here. No refined sugar. Just dates, nuts and coconut. They're not chocolate, they won't save me any cash or calories, and I could easily eat ten of them-- but, they helped get me through a pretty bad sweet craving today.

Only twenty days to go... we can do it.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todzwife* 
Can I join you? I pigged out on cookies today but I need to stop...

Come on in!

Hey, if we slip during this time, let's just get back on the horse! You won't be "kicked out" of the club for a slip up. We'll just do our best to slay this sneaky beast one day at a time!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I ate way too many carbs today.. in the form of pasta, popcorn and bread. But Im okay with that. I feel really good about not eating any sugar! No pasta tomorrow, but will still have a pita, and then bread is gone the next day.

odd-ducks, Im really grouchy and headachy too


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

One day down, 20 more to go.

I think I made it through yesterday pretty well. No headaches or dizzyness. I actually felt like my blood sugar was more even yesterday. I had cravings after lunch and a little last night. I probably ended up eating more yesterday than I usually do.

So far today I've had bacon and toast since my cafeteria was out of hashbrowns.









I'm thinking mexican for lunch.


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

No headache here, but the cravings are KILLING me!!!!!!! I just had whole wheat crackers w/ cashew butter. It was did the trick. The crackers do have honey in them, but I figure that's better than high fructose corn syrup.

I read earlier in the thread about high fructose corn syrup in bread. We always buy whole wheat, and I guess I assumed that wouldn't be so close to the top of the ingredient list. I guess I'll have to start looking around for something better.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im doing okay so far today.. still dealing with the horrible cravings









How is everyone else doing? I was hoping to see more people on here talking about it, there was a lot of interest in the first thread..


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm in. But I'll start tommorow. It was ds's 3rd birthday yesterday and we have leftover cake.







:


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, my headache's gone. That's good news. I'm appalled at how the prospect of no sugar sucks all the excitement out of my day. A mortifying glimpse into my sugar-dependent world, I guess







I mean, I get _really_ happy on my way to the store, just thinking about how good all that sweetness is going to taste. Without it, I'm walking around with a little thundercloud over my head. It's pitiful, really.

Nym, I love the 21 day countdown in your signature


----------



## princessoflove (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi!

I want to join the callenge. To be 21 days without sugar will be great for me. If I could avoid shopping at Target I would be fine, but I can't. And those delcious peanut butter cups always seem to call me. LOL. But I want to give it my best try to avoid sugar for 21 days.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
Im doing okay so far today.. still dealing with the horrible cravings









How is everyone else doing? I was hoping to see more people on here talking about it, there was a lot of interest in the first thread..

CRAVINGS! Oh Goddess, the cravings are hard. I am doing a little better than I thought though! Its hard when sugar is so automatic. I was thirsty and went for some sugary iced tea but stopped just in time.

Yeh, where IS everyone else from the first thread? Did they chicken out?


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
I'm appalled at how the prospect of no sugar sucks all the excitement out of my day.

I know. I feel this way too. So few ways to self-pamper now that I am a mother. Anyone have any ideas for self pampering BESIDES a bath date which I never really get no matter how much I tell dh I need one? I can't be in there 3 minutes before ds1 is banging down the door...


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
That's good news. I'm appalled at how the prospect of no sugar sucks all the excitement out of my day. A mortifying glimpse into my sugar-dependent world, I guess







I mean, I get _really_ happy on my way to the store, just thinking about how good all that sweetness is going to taste. Without it, I'm walking around with a little thundercloud over my head. It's pitiful, really.

Nym, I love the 21 day countdown in your signature









I have to admit that I am very







: these past 2 days. Im so depressed about this. Sugar was my friend! And I kicked it to the curb with no thought to its feelings. Im such a fair weather friend!

Thanks! I like my countdown too.. I need to make myself accountable I guess







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arboriamoon* 
CRAVINGS! Oh Goddess, the cravings are hard. I am doing a little better than I thought though! Its hard when sugar is so automatic. I was thirsty and went for some sugary iced tea but stopped just in time.

Yeh, where IS everyone else from the first thread? Did they chicken out?


I want a diet coke so freakin bad I would sell my annoying 3 year old for one! I feel very ill







: grouchy and annoyed. We are going out for dinner tongiht (FIL is in town and taking us out) and Im upset at the prospects of no fruityarsed drinks.

Maybe they did chicken out.. but there is a small core fo us isnt there?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm lurking... woohoo good for you all!! So exciting to get off the white stuff. The cravings/headaches/irritability will fade, I swear.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, how'd I just find this thread? It's time already?! I'm glad I only had popcorn as a snack..


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I was doing ok until about 2 this afternoon. I got a bad headache and felt like a zombie. I felt better after dinner. I was thinking about blending up a mango with coconut milk for dessert.

I'm also giving myself a little insentive for doing this. If I complete the 21 days, I can buy myself two new outfits. Maybe I'll even lose weight doing this.

Just think, in a couple more days the cravings will be over and we'll be feeling great. right???


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

joining... i've done this so many times before but always fallen off the bandwagon. and now my ds has a terrible yeast rash that is responding to nothing...i know i need cut it out. i'm behind by 2 days, but i'll go a few extra after everyone.

ok... deep breath.

(eta: is this timed to let us all off the hook right before halloween? talk about plunging back in... or being tempted to!)


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Wendyland what an awesome idea! Maybe I will treat myself too.







I have droped a few in just the short time I have been doing this. YEA!

A side note...did you know there is corn syrup in some tomato pasta sauces?







I was looking forward to having some to dip my veggies in all day.

That coconut mango blend sounds great! I did frozen bananas and peaches with a bit of rice milk last night. It was yummy.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
blending up a mango with coconut milk for dessert

nectar and ambrosia, by golly this sounds heavenly!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I have no ideas for a dessert.. sigh..

Had lasagne for dinner, that was good. No sugar though, yay!

I did happen to have to make DH a apple torte though, its sitting on the stove and I have no desire to eat it, thank goodness!


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'll _not_ be losing any weight during our challenge. (Big thumbs up to those of you who are!). It seems the only substitute for sugar in my world is fat. It is a poor substitute indeed, and I've said as much. (Several times. Generally while eating peanut butter off a mixing spoon). I'm sure I've hurt fat's feelings and now must eat a lot of it to compensate for my insensitivity.









It's been an exceptionally tough day with my kids. They're two and constantly testing their boundaries. _Constantly._ This would usually be the time of day when I console myself for my shortcomings and congratulate myself on my mommy victories with... oh, pretty much anything with lots of sugar.

I'm going to eat popcorn, instead. But, I'll be wishing it was carrot cake with every bite.

I think I'll pick up some mangoes and coconut milk tomorrow...

Hang in there, ladies!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im glad to hear you are not ignoring our friend fat during this trying time!









I have a massive headache!







:


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Nym, I want to give you a hug to show how sorry I am about your headache, but I've eaten so much peanut butter and popcorn I don't think I can reach the keys.

...









Whew, made it! Tell that head of yours to start treating you right or you'll turn this into a 42 day challenge just to spite it.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

You all are inspiring. I fail everytime I try to cut out sugar (I don't usually make it to lunch).







Thanks for letting me watch and learn from you all.


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

hey ladies, i'm still here!!! i have had a sick 5 month old so i havent been able to post.

i was doing relly well until last night. i was fighting the killer cravings and then dh made dinner and put a piece of baguette in front of me and i ate it before thinking







oh man did hte cravings come screaming back







: i DONT recomend cheating







:

so i think i will extend this until the 2th when my baby turns 6months, because i know we will celebrate with champane then







heres to starting over







:


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturekate* 
dh made dinner and put a piece of baguette in front of me and i ate it before thinking







oh man did hte cravings come screaming back

I KNOW! Sugar and refined flour are partners in their mission to enslave us forever!

I found myself suffling throught the cupboards at 3am looking for ANYTHING tosatisfy my cravings. I even tried some coconut cream abd then found it to be stale--yuck. eewww.

After today we should be through the hard stuff...I hope.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

LOL ducks, thank you!









I went to bed at 9, and I feel much better today. I can feel the makings of a headache, but I just tell myself that it is because of the sugar withdrawls. And it is.

Im going to take pasta and bread out of my diet either today or tomorrow, and then keep grains for the rest of the week, next week Ill take them out, and all bad condiments and then continue in the anti-candida type of eating..

sigh, it sounds so depressing!

Oh well. Im gonna pull up my socks and do it!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

2 days down... I'm feeling worse today. I feel headachey and out of it. I think I'll feel better after lunch. I'm so proud of myself for making it this long. I've never been good at sticking with things.

Is anyone thinking about giving up refined sugar permanently? I'm thinking that after the 21 days, I'll just use natural sweeteners. Now, I'll have to figure out how to make naturally sweetened reeses.


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Day 3, girls! Be very, very proud. (Because this is freakin' _hard_!)

I've been thinking about the self-pampering idea, Arboriamoon. That's a tough one, because a mommy's time is consumed by caring for little ones, devising better methods for caring for little ones, or dreaming about time off from little ones. (This 'Time off' is something I've only heard of in furtive whispers. I suspect it doesn't really exist).

Which is why sweets are so dang perfect! They're comforting, escapist (for a minute), and can be indulged in mere moments without ever leaving home or family. There's got to be a better way to take care of ourselves that isn't diametrically opposed to motherhood.

I'm a massage therapist, so I dream of being the client on my table all through work. *sigh*


----------



## ErinEmily (Jul 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
Is anyone thinking about giving up refined sugar permanently? I'm thinking that after the 21 days, I'll just use natural sweeteners. Now, I'll have to figure out how to make naturally sweetened reeses.

I am not as brave as you all are. I am still stuck int he sugar world. But I thought I would mention that my BIL has been TOTALLY sugar free for months for health reasons.

For his birthday "cake" he made Mango Cream. It was really good. Whipped cream mixed with pureed fresh mango. It was really, really awesome. I don't even like mango and I really enjoyed it.

I tried to make it with raspberries, it didn't work. Some other sweetish friut would probably work as well.


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

I am here but haven't posted. My bday was Sunday and dd's on Mon. No cake or sugar for me Sunday. (oops~ well dd age 7 brought me my first cuppa coffee and it had a mini-tsp in it.)
I DIDN'T lick the frosting when I made her a cookie cake. I did have a teeny sliver and a teeny scoop of ice cream. So, it's hiding right now in the microwave. I can hear its little cry "come and eat me big mama" DAMN you Pillsbury doughboy cookie dough!!

I also gave dh the donut my older dd bought me from her job at TimHortons. sigh

Did you know there's SUGAR in mayo? My chicken salad was a bit dry. No bread though, rolled in lettuce.

It's my afternoon diet coke that will be the killer. More water, more water for everyone.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
Is anyone thinking about giving up refined sugar permanently? I'm thinking that after the 21 days, I'll just use natural sweeteners.

This is where I am at. I bought some raw agave syrup today and tasted some and then put it waaaaayyy up in the cupboard. I think I want to stay away from the natural sweeteners too this 21 day period. I could feel a trigger coming on from the little bit I injested.I think its best for me to get rid of the SWEET addiction altogher and then bring back the natural sweeteners in moderation. I don't want to use the term "forever" but we'll see.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

mamadege5 said:


> Did you know there's SUGAR in mayo? My chicken salad was a bit dry. No bread though, rolled in lettuce.
> QUOTE]
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

BIG, BIG headache today.







I thought I would be fine because yesterday was no problem. Oh, well. I have not had any sugar!!!!! It's tough, but I'm doing it. I can feel my mood becoming more stable.







That's always good! I also have more energy. Who knew sugar could be so bad?


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

Odd-ducks,
I like the Yoda quote. My husband used it as his favorite saying in his college yearbook! You are the ONLY other person I've ever heard use it.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I have another big headache, and Im freakin tired! Today has been a shitty day, personally.. (I wont go into details) and I could really use a drink and some diet coke and a big slice of chocolate cake, and some of the apple pie on the counter.


----------



## princessoflove (Apr 20, 2005)

Today is day 2 of no sweets for me. It is hard, but worth it if I can stick with avoiding the sugars.

Day 2/21 day challenge


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Anyone here drinking Kombucha? IS there enough sugar in kombucha to activate cravings because my cravings are soooo intense!


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

It's the end of day 3. Aren't I supposed to be feeling fabulous by now? All cleansed and Wonder-Womany instead of irritated and crappy?

mamadege5, you _are_ WonderWoman! Two birthdays in a row, and only a sliver of cake to show for it? Wow. Happy Birthday =)

Thanks, Maryteresa... It seemed an appropriate quote for this challenge









Sugar in mayo?!? Are the fates conspiring against us???


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the 'mango cream' idea, ErinEmily. That sounds so good! Do you know what your BIL used in his sugar-free cake?

I'm sorry you've had such a crap day, Nym. This too shall pass =)


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

A night of house and gilmore girls and no candy! Im going to make guacamole to curb those sugar cravings!


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
It's the end of day 3. Aren't I supposed to be feeling fabulous by now? All cleansed and Wonder-Womany instead of irritated and crappy?

It'll be better tomorrow. I didn't feel "great" till about a week. Oh, help me please! We are going out of town and staying a couple of hotels and eating on the road. Plus we are going to one huge birthday party. Hopefully, I can ride on my niece's coat tails with eating, she is gluten free and they keep her away from refined sugars, dyes, and all that jazz. I gave up caffine, sugar, wheat, gluten, and dairy all cold turkey almost two weeks ago. I really need to get ahold of some of my health issues and this so far seems to be doing good things. I am going to add the gluten, wheat and dairy back into my diet in limited doses slowly to see if they were the ones triggering some things health wise. Sugar has by far been the hardest for me. I was so sugar dependant that I would wake up in the middle of the night and start rumaging for any candy, cookies, or sweet in the house. It was the only time I could eat them by myself and it made me happy to have a "me moment". Well, of course the scale would hold me accountable for my late night eating binges and I would get this horrible sugar surge and couldn't sleep and then I would be awful tired when the kids got up. I was getting really cranky all the time too. Since I have been off of the sugar I and more even. I still get up in the middle of the night, but I am forcing myself to just use the bathroom grab a glass of water and go back to bed.

Well, wish me luck this next week. I will check in when I can.


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

my hardest time is int he middle of the night as well







i am getting up with my 5 month old and i feel weak and tired and just want some somforting sugar







this is hard........


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

I :::







roll please::::have lost FOUR pounds. It must be the sugar. It just must. I haven't modified anything else, like excercise









The diet coke is killing me. And what should I sweeten my







: with? I have only been back drinking coffee for two years but I CAN'T cut that out too. I could never touch or smell the stuff while pg so years & years of no coffee, one week living with my in-laws while getting our new house livable....GULP GULP PASS THE COFFEE!!!!


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arboriamoon*

No matter what we will not be able to be 100% sugar free unless we resign ourselves to rice and beans. Even chili recipes call for a TBSP of sugar to cut the acidity of the tomatos but I wouldn't consider chili to be sugar-laden. Where is the "waterfalls of tears" icon? I am feeling nothing short of despair...

I'm lurking, coz I've been off sugar all this year, but I just wanted to say NOOOO!!! Just don't put the sugar in the chili recipe. I make chili all the time, you don't need sugar!

And yeah, it takes awhile to find out what all contains sugar... like mayo. Even pure vanilla extract in the grocery store has sugar - I buy mine at the health food store now.

Once you get used to it tho, you really don't miss it or want it. And I find I feel soooo much better.


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

: adding sugar to cut down acidity of tomatoes is hooey! My dad is a big fan of that as well as adding sugar to sauce. Looking back there was sugar added to things like carrots....I think they thought it would make us eat our veggies. My kids are used to eating veggies with olive oil, spices, etc...w/o all the sugar added.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturekate* 
my hardest time is int he middle of the night as well







i am getting up with my 5 month old and i feel weak and tired and just want some somforting sugar







this is hard........

This is the hardest for me too...sometimes I think I sleepwalk to sugar's evil siren song...


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

bright said:


> And yeah, it takes awhile to find out what all contains sugar... like mayo. Even pure vanilla extract in the grocery store has sugar - I buy mine at the health food store now.
> 
> 
> > I know, I've gone 100% sugar free before (reading EVERY SINGLE LABEL and never eating out) but I developed an eating disorder shortly thereafter.
> ...


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Day 4 started with a bang. Or rather, banging. In my head.

*sigh*

However, I don't feel quite so desperate today at the thought of another 24 hours without sugar. Just resigned. All those Larabars and unsweetened carob chips must be doing the trick.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arboriamoon* 
I know, I've gone 100% sugar free before (reading EVERY SINGLE LABEL and never eating out) but I developed an eating disorder shortly thereafter.

So do you recommend avoiding even TRACE amounts of sugar-like in mayo?

Still, nobody has answered my kombucha question!

Am I just grabbing at the devil here or is there a safe amount of sugar to allow into my life without activating cravings?

I've also been looking for information about adding sugar or natural sugar back in when we're done with this. I'd like to know what's ok to have without spiraling out of control. I'm thinking about just adding back in maple syrup and honey. There are so many different sugars at the health food store, too. I don't know which ones are ok.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im doing okay today. Im really really really tired. No headache yet. Not too cravingy either.. all in all pretty good considering!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I can't believe we're on day 4 already! I'm so proud of all of us. It's been a lot easier to do as part of a group. I think it's also easier this time because I've finally made the decision to change. I'm ready to let go of the emotions involved in food and exercise.

Lets all take some time out to pat ourselves on the back today!!!


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies! Even though I am 4 days late can I join?? I really need to cut sugar since I have hypoglycemic tendancies and, more importantly, I need to set a good example for my children. So what are the rules? Are there any sugars that are ok? Like the sugar that occurs naturally in some foods? Fruit sugars? What about the evaporated cane juice in my cereal? I just love cereal but it seems as if even the "healthy" ones have some type of sugar.









Well I have been slowly coming to terms about having to say this and even though it is very hard for me







I am going to say it now...
_Goodbye Dear Friend (Diet Coke), Though I have woken up to you almost daily it is time to say goodbye. I have been tricked into believing you were making me feel better each day but I now know that you are POISON and it is time to part ways...










































_
Wow, it was hard but it is good to get that off my chest but I am sure tomorrow morning is going to be pretty difficult which I am sure all of you can attest to. (or is it just supposed to be attest to make it grammatically correct?)

For those of you looking for bread without the added sweeteners Whole Foods Market has some wonderful breads but they are definately a little more expensive than the standard grocery store breads. My personal favorite is their spelt bread. If the texture is too hard or chewy for you just zap it in the microwave for a few seconds and it will be a little softer.

Good Luck Ladies!
SJ


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

SJPEPE,
Of course you can join us! We didn't really come up with any rules to this. Or at least none that I remember (I'm woozy from the lack of sugar). I guess that's up to you. I'm not doing any natural sugar, either. Except for real fruit here and there. I've had a couple pieces of white bread, too, but I'm not going to beat myself up over it.

Good luck!


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome, Sjpepe! I think we all need all the support we can get... hop on board!

My understanding of 'safe' sugars, the ones that aren't supposed to trigger cravings, are ones that don't spike your blood sugar and trigger insulin release. (And all the health issues associated with it). The 'low glycemic index' sweeteners. I think agave and brown rice syrup qualify.

Alas, for me it seems to have as much to do with taste as with physiological response. Zero moderation where sweet anything is concerned, low glycemic index or not.


----------



## princessoflove (Apr 20, 2005)

Day *3 of 21* day challenge avoiding sugar.

And it is a challenge. As usual I can count on my dh to bring some tempting delicious dessert into the house to tempt me







. But so far so good I have avoided that cream pie.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
My understanding of 'safe' sugars, the ones that aren't supposed to trigger cravings, are ones that don't spike your blood sugar and trigger insulin release. (And all the health issues associated with it). The 'low glycemic index' sweeteners. I think agave and brown rice syrup qualify.

Alas, for me it seems to have as much to do with taste as with physiological response. Zero moderation where sweet anything is concerned, low glycemic index or not.









Same here, odd ducks! I tried the agave syrup and right away knew it wasn't safe. I think the safe list will obviously vary from person to person. ( I still think mayo can stay on my safe list for now!)

However, this headache is killing me--and if mayo is still a culprit, then I am willing to cut it too!


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, I've been bad. I did really good until today. I've just had it. (One small pc of chocolate that is.) So I want to jump back on board because I really feel bad.







: I am really tired and a lot of bad things are happening right now-my excuse anyway







So has anybody else had any slip ups? I'm eating to many carbs also. Congrats to all of you losing some weight








Also hope all the "headache" people feel better soon. All I can hear in my head right now is that song "I want candy!" I normally don't even eat much candy...just sugar in everything else...


----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

Am I just grabbing at the devil here or is there a safe amount of sugar to allow into my life without activating cravings?
I don't know, that's such an individual question. I'm sorry your last attempt activated an ED. I've struggled with ED, or at least a disordered relationship to eating and food, myself. It's hard.

For me, I avoid all sugar, even trace amounts. I think it is physically addictive, and that trace amounts of sugar condition my tastebuds away from enjoying the natural sweetness in foods. I avoid potatoes, corn, juice, and refined grains (and even minimize whole grains,) because I have insulin resistance, and those foods are high glycemic. That said, now that I am not addicted to sugar, I will occasionally have a food that contains some lower glycemic sweetener. Like agave nectar, or dates. I've heard stevia is good too, low glycemic, and I believe it doesn't trigger cravings at all.

Avoiding sugar is actually not that hard to do, once you are used to it. In restaurants I order a salad with olive oil instead of dressing, veggie and cheese omelettes with vegetables on the side instead of potatoes and toast, meat and veggie dishes, herbal teas, water.

At home I eat lots of fruit smoothies made with coconut milk or young coconut water, chicken and veggies, sometimes brown rice or bean dishes, eggs, nuts, etc.

For bread, I only eat ezekiel bread (it's a sprouted grain bread with a higher protein content, less triggering of sugar cravings), and make yummy chips for dipping in guacamole by brushing ezekiel tortillas with olive oil and baking in the oven for 6 mins on 350. You can make sweet potato fries by brushing with olive oil and spices and baking in the oven. Grilled cheese on ezekiel is so good.

If I feel like spaghetti I make spaghetti squash and smother it in yummy tomato based sauce and lots of cheese. Or sometimes I get kamut pasta. I got an indoor grill at a second hand shop, and found that grilled veggies are super yummy. You can buy fruit juice sweetened jams and ketchups at the health food store.

I have really found that my tastes have changed dramatically since quitting sugar, and now I find foods super satisfying that I did not enjoy much before.

On the ED stuff, for me I eat whenever I am hungry, until I am full. When I first started this, like the first 5-6 months, I ate something including some protein every two hours. I would highly recommend doing that as it is good for balancing insulin and preventing sugar cravings. I am very clear that this is not a diet, it is not about deprivation, not about how I look. It is about fueling my body in a healthy way, having more energy, taking care of myself, preventing health problems. I also feel like I ate enough sugary sweets for a lifetime before I gave it up.

Eating fat helps with sugar cravings too. I ate tons of avocado at first, and it is still one of my favourite veggies. Smush it up with a clove of garlic, some lemon juice, and a pinch of cayenne, and you have super yummy guacamole. Olive oil is great for you, rich in omega 3 which is lacking from the standard American diet, and rich in good fats. I eat butter whenever I want it also.

ETA - For chocolate cravings, grab a Carooba bar. Or make this yummy pudding:

- 3 avocados
- coconut milk (enough to create pudding texture - usually a can or so)
- carob or cocoa powder til it tastes chocolatey

I was suspicious at first, but it tastes amazing. Check into raw food culture, because they have amazing recipes for desserts. Some call for honey, which I won't eat, but lots call for dates, coconut, or agave nectar as sweeteners.

ETA again: And falafel in restaurants! Falafel plate instead of falafel sandwich, because of the white flour in the pitas. Falafel plates are super yummy and filling. And Indian food too - I avoid the white rice and naan, but eat my fill of veggie, bean, and chicken curries, and papadums. And onion bahji usually too - I always ask if it has white flour, but often it is just made with chick pea flour.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

i haven't checked in in a few days. I am doing ok. Got a fruit sweetened popsicle at the hf store today... ate a few barbara's wheat free, juice sweetened fig bars.... oh, honey in my tea...

who was it who was asking about cheating?









having done this before, i know that if i go down the road of "alternative" sweeteners, (agave, maple syrup, fruit etc...) i end up just substituting all my old junk food for "new" junk food. sure, it is probably better, but i think it still takes the place of me eating more nutritionally dense foods.

that being said, i know i will never be off sugar for good... i just know i need to reign it in for a bit b/c i was getting a bit out of control. oh, and my poor ds' yeast rash









i just wish i had more time to cook and fix some yummy snacks... things are so nuts w/ a baby and a preschooler, its' hard not to just grab the snacks.

and, we have *so* much chocolate in our house right now from various things, it's insane. BUT... i've resisted!


----------



## maryteresa (Mar 14, 2006)

I CHEATED.







It was only a little, but it was definitely cheating. At first I thought that's it, I'm done. But I'll get nowhere with that attitude. No more cheating for me!!!!!!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

what did you cheat with?

I have had a pretty good day sugar wise, but not bad foodwise.

We had some fries for lunch..

then.. we had people over and they wanted crap food, so I made it instead!!!

I had moose meat chili on the stove anyways (I eat it all week for lunch on a salad), so I made some sweet potato fries, and served them with chili and cheese on top, with a little garlicy yogurt cheese I made...
then I made homemade corndogs with nitrate free all beef dogs from a local meat shop, with a homemade organic corn batter..
we served them with drinks made with ns(non sweetened) orange and pineapple juices, with whiskey and ice..

so freaking good! (and sugar free!)

I think as I get used to this, it could easily become a lifestyle..

thanks bright for your awesome post!!!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
I had moose meat chili on the stove anyways

OMG! MOOSE MEAT! Other people eat moose meat? Everyone in our community thought we were capital "W" weird. I was raised on moose meat as my dad was a hunter. I'm not sure I even tasted beef until my late childhood! My favorite sandwich as a kid was moose met, mayo and onions (there's that mayo again!)

Sadly I haven't had any in years...


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## bright (Mar 10, 2005)

You're welcome. I hope it was somewhat helpful. I'm excited about this discussion. I don't know anyone in real life who is off sugar, it's neat to talk about it.

I recently read a book called Syndrome X, by the way, that was really good. Talks about the connections between insulin, blood pressure, heart disease, and sugar. It recommends basically not eating sweeteners or white flours, and advocates a Mediterranean-type diet focusing on meats and vegetables.


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Doh! My lentil soup had added sugar. Now really, who adds sugar to lentils? A pox on you, Progresso sugar-free challenge saboteurs!!!!

I did, however, pass up homemade cookies today. Chocolate chip. A thrilling victory even my neverending headache couldn't spoil.

Thank you to all who are posting meal ideas. Really, really helpful


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Everybody hanging in there?

I feel better today. No headaches. My head feels clear and my moods have been more stable. I just had lunch and don't feel any cravings for something sweet. I do feel like napping.


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

I feel better today, too. No headache, woo-hoo! Today just doesn't feel as difficult, somehow. I think I'm on a more even keel emotionally. Which is a relief. I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever be fit for polite society again









How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im doing good, tired, but okay otherwise


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

i want some chocolate. badly.







it is no help that our freezer is full of it...

a nap would be ok too, but that isn't going to happen either.

sigh.

back ot the almonds







:


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh, Man! I've tried this three different times over the last month and caved each time. I didn't know there was a tribe I could link arms with when I was wavering!

If you don't mind? I'd like to join in.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabrosina* 







Oh, Man! I've tried this three different times over the last month and caved each time. I didn't know there was a tribe I could link arms with when I was wavering!

If you don't mind? I'd like to join in.

Come oooooonnn in....!!!!!!

The more the merrier.

I must say this is WAY easier knowing I am not doing it *alone*.

I haven't had any slips per se. I did taste some applesauce I was canning that had a little sugar in it but I didn't eat a bunch or anything. The sauce still tastes "unsweetened". I also must say walking through the grocery store I felt FREE not having to decide what sweet thing to buy--because I wasn't buying any!

I feel so good right now. Doubt I've lost any weight though. But that's not the point. This is about ridding myself of a dependence and not about "dieting".

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

If you're eating fruit and stevia... here's a little apple dish i whipped up tonight (in lieu of falling off the wagon adn eating the chocolate in our freezer







)

- 3 diced up apples, skin on
- splash of juice (i used Oregon Berry.. no sugar. cider would work great too)
- on top: melted butter and cocount oil blend (approx. 1 cup), mixed w/ approx. 2 cups of rolled oats, sprinkle of cinnamon, 2 dropperful's of stevia.

bake @ 350 for approx. 40 min.

super yum!!


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok ladies. I am jumping in. MY DH will be thrilled. Sugar aggravates my migraines, so i am kind of scared what no sugar will do these first few days.

I asked my local AP group if they wanted to do this challenge on our local forum. They said, after Nov. 1st. I think that meant after Halloween.







Slackers! LOL!

Ok. Here I go!







:


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Jaimep!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Im doing good today! Im going to finally cut bread and pasta out now


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

I accidentally licked a spoon with molasses on it when I was "feeding" my kefir grains. Then my ds forcefed me a piece of corn bran but the sugar was so disgustingly obvious. I am doing great though as in my cravings are pretty much gone. I'm over the "pining away" stage (well most of the time).

We're doing great girls!

Thanks for all the support! It really helps.


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I hesitate to say it, but this seems to be getting easier! I'm bracing for the other shoe to drop...

Until it does, I'm doing well today, also. Yay! Still pretty low energy. I had no idea how much I depended on sugar to keep my motor running. But, otherwise not bad at all. Yesterday was craving free. None so far today, either









I'm so appreciative of this thread and everyone participating in this challenge. I've tried cutting sugar out in the past, but it's just so hard going it alone. Doing it as a team puts a whole new spirit into it. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

yesterday was not a good day.







dd driving 5 hours to another state w/ boyfriend today.....she has a hole in her muffler, $195 to fix, we drove around all day, finally got a "patch" kit, here's hoping that works! and........

I ate a sliver of that damn cookie cake







:
I


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a recipe from my childhood That always hits the sugar-craving spot:

MONSTER MUSH MUESLI

Mix together:
1/2 c slow cook oats
1/4 c chopped nuts--hazelnuts, *almonds*, walnuts etc.
1/3 c shelled seeds--sesame, *toasted sunflower*, pumpkin etc.
1 sliced ripe banana
1 apple grated
1 can mandarine slices (drained)
1 14 oz. can crushed pineapple

Refidgerate overnight.
Serve with a glob of (high-fat) yogourt!


----------



## erniebobernie (Aug 6, 2005)

This is so what I need to do.

I crave the caffine and sugar and then feel so much worse after "coming down". I'm gonna try but.....well, maybe I'll start with sugar first.









Did you guys cut the caffine too?

One thing at a time right?

Sugar is such a crazy thing for me. I can't have it in the house or I will eat it for breakfast, lunch, dinner and for snack too









I know I will feel so much more balanced. Ok, I'm gonna join you guys. No sugar.


----------



## princessoflove (Apr 20, 2005)

Well af pushed me over the edge and I slipped and had too much sugar in the form of junk food galore.







:
But I am not giving up. I am back to it tomorrow and will finish out the challenge without sugar.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow this is cool. So are you all not eating even natural sugars? No honey or maple syrup...but fruit juice is ok? I want to be diligent over the next month or two and then enjoy myself a little at thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay here is my check in. Two days on the road and one day here with the family and I am sooo sick of eating grilled chicken salads from fast food places. I am off bread so no burgers. It was hard. I tried to get the fruit and walnut snack from McDonalds, but even the walnuts were candied! That really sucked, and it was only like half an apple cut up. Here the family was so sweet and picked up some things I can eat. They are so supportive, and I also have a niece who is gluten free so they were picking up stuff and just got me stuff too.







We went to the homecoming parade tonight and they were throwing out all kinds of candy and I didn't even once think about eating any of it! So I am doing really great.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolelynn* 
Wow this is cool. So are you all not eating even natural sugars? No honey or maple syrup...but fruit juice is ok? I want to be diligent over the next month or two and then enjoy myself a little at thanksgiving and christmas.

I'm eating fruit, sweet veggies and drinking kombucha and juice. I have to avoid going too hardcore or I will get right out of balance and need to be institutionalized. I haven't used honey/syrups during this detox period (other than a few slip ups) but plan to use them in moderation in the future. I'd sure love to give up sugar FOEVAH but we'll see, right?


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elyra* 
We went to the homecoming parade tonight and they were throwing out all kinds of candy and I didn't even once think about eating any of it! So I am doing really great.









Way to go Elyra! There certainly is no shortage of tempation in the world, eh?

I have become so aware of sugar's dirty little presence everywhere!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

well today was a good day, no cravings whatsoever. I did have some fruit juice (sweetened with grape juice) with some soda water, but thats it.. it didnt trigger any cravings, so Im happy about that.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
well today was a good day, no cravings whatsoever. I did have some fruit juice (sweetened with grape juice) with some soda water, but thats it.. it didnt trigger any cravings, so Im happy about that.

oh I love juice and soda water! Totally refreshing!

OUT DAMNED CRAVINGS!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I dont know if I would drink it all the time, but once in a while its good. I think juice has a lot of natural sugar, and no fibre! But, it was tasty!


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

Well since no one commented on my confession, I'll do it myself!









What surpised me (actually it didn't since this is an addiction) was how FAST I turned to the white stuff in a stressful situation. I mean BAM I walked into the kitchen after this long day trying to fix dd's car, her driving on the expressway, worrying about her and BF driving 5 hours into another state, following directions....I went on auto-pilot grabbed the cookie cake and POOF!

It's bad I tell ya, B A D. No more, its gone.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadege5* 
Well since no one commented on my confession, I'll do it myself!









What surpised me (actually it didn't since this is an addiction) was how FAST I turned to the white stuff in a stressful situation. I mean BAM I walked into the kitchen after this long day trying to fix dd's car, her driving on the expressway, worrying about her and BF driving 5 hours into another state, following directions....I went on auto-pilot grabbed the cookie cake and POOF!

It's bad I tell ya, B A D. No more, its gone.

Hang in there Mama! Realize we ARE dealing with the crack-cocaine of food substances!

(you were brave to even have cake in the house--sweets are ousted from my home!!!)


----------



## princessoflove (Apr 20, 2005)

*mamadege5* The good thing for you is that you realize that stress is your trigger for the sugar and white stuff. If you can set in place a plan for future stressful times, such as be prepared to grab a piece of fruit instead. Even if it doesn't work the first couple of times, keep trying.
We can beat this sugar addiction!


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm not sure how to make a quote box, but I completely agree with arboriamoon when she says, "You were brave to even have sweets in the house".

I don't know how you ladies are doing this with freezers full of chocolates, pies on the counters, cookie cakes in the microwave. That's impressive. If it's in front of me, I eat it. Period.

What are we on here, day 6? Day 7? We're almost a third of the way there. Woo hoo! It's so great to have people jumping in along the way. (And, jumping back on after falling off







). It keeps excitement and enthusiasm alive and kicking through a challenge that can, at times, be difficult to muster excitement and enthusiasm for.

Wishing you all the sweetest of sugar-free days.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Its day 7, tomorrow we start a new thread! We are 1/3 of the way done.

I am very proud of myself, I have no fallen off at all! No cravings anymore, and I really dont miss it much (well mindless snacking on cookies I miss, because damn I make good cookies). I havent cheated, but I also haven't been hardcore. I still eat mayo and salad dressing and the like. I still havent kicked the bread habit, and I ate fries the other day. But, I am doing this slowly, I am doing this one thing at a time, baby steps.
I find I often try to make radical dietary changes and I fail and binge, I don't want to do that. So, Im happy with my progress!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

A group that i am involved with hosted a pregnacy and birth information fair today, and there were treats galore... and i did not eat a' one of them!!! I brought seasoned popcorn from the natural food coop, trail mix w/ carob chips and some fruit juice sweetened figs if i got desperate... but really? i did ok!







looked longingly once or twice and complained to some friends about my lack of sugar







but really didn't have any serious cravings. some of my mom's cookies have ended up at my house though







:

about the stuff being in the house... it's hard, but i dunno, it almost helps to resolve my willpower to have something to work against, yk?

i am eating ketchup w/ sugar though. Annies natural... fruit juice sweetend ketchup? no way... for me, it's realistic to keep that in and ditch the cookies, cakes and candies if this is to be a more permanant, long term thing.


----------



## odd-ducks (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it's great to get used to being around sweets without eating them. It seems like the only realistic way to make this a lifestyle change. Still though, I'm impressed. I'm not there, yet. But, I'd like to be one day soon.

I'm just happy to have made it this far! No cheats. Though, like Nym, I've not been totally hardcore. Still eat canned soup, and that has sugar added. Otherwise though, 7 days with no sweetened anything and no flour of any kind. (I added the flour onto my challenge because with it, I'm a gonner. I'll just get my sugar fix by eating a tray full of wholegrain, fruit juice sweetened muffins all at once because, hey, no refined sugar, right?).

Anyway, had a bad bakery moment in the store today. But, I made it out of there with a bag of cashews instead of the chocolate dipped cookie I wanted.

On to week two!


----------



## Blo0d (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok this sounds very interesting to me, so count me in !

Okay, its my first our of Sugar-free mission of 21 days.
Im a typical asian who eats rice 3 times a day, i gotta start planning for my next meal onwards.







:

I think i'll pass the rice and have a few plates of veggies and fruits to replace my main dish, rice that is. Hope i can get along with it and complete the 21 days Sugar-Free challenge!


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blo0d* 
Im a typical asian who eats rice 3 times a day, i gotta start planning for my next meal onwards.







:

Just to remind you, this isn't a "Carb-free" thread, just a sugar-free thread. I think most of us would think rice is still ok! That being said, I think "sugar-free" is a pretty relative term so take it as it means for you!

Well, its the begining of Week 2 so I started our new thread here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...56#post6225256

Hope to see you all there!


----------

